# MV switchgear. What went wrong?



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

That and how the workers go about putting the fire out :laughing:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

That's strange, I just watched that vid. on Youtube the other day. Throwing snow into the cabinet seemed like the stupidest thing I've seen in a long time. Just because it quit arcing doesn't mean it's not still hot.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

joebanana said:


> That's strange, I just watched that vid. on Youtube the other day. Throwing snow into the cabinet seemed like the stupidest thing I've seen in a long time. Just because it quit arcing doesn't mean it's not still hot.



X2, that has to be the biggest Darwin award to date Ive seen for trained workers.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

Phase to phase connection?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

AcidTrip said:


> X2, that has to be the biggest Darwin award to date Ive seen for trained workers.


What makes you think they were trained?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

backstay said:


> What makes you think they were trained?


Did you see the face shield on that guy? So trained.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

backstay said:


> What makes you think they were trained?



POCO employees, procedure and check list (see vid below), PPE, .... Ok you have a point :laughing:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

What went wrong......simple, it blew up. 

Seriously though, there are a lot of possibilities, one of which is considering that it was cold and presumably humid, there could have been enough condensation on the busbars to cause a flashover. 

Since the door is vented, it may have been a PT compartment. This is further supported by the type of explosion and the amount of smoke. 

Even worse, it could have been the power xrmr compartment that supplied the cubicle heaters.........lol.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I've seen a version of this video before, with English subtitles. Near the end, when his phone rings, the man from whose POV the video is shot reveals to the caller that he shat himself.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

B-Nabs said:


> I've seen a version of this video before, with English subtitles. Near the end, when his phone rings, the man from whose POV the video is shot reveals to the caller that he shat himself.



:laughing: I would to. At one point it was so bright it actually made it look like night


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

joebanana said:


> That's strange, I just watched that vid. on Youtube the other day. Throwing snow into the cabinet seemed like the stupidest thing I've seen in a long time. Just because it quit arcing doesn't mean it's not still hot.


Clean fresh snow would be relatively non conductive.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Jhellwig said:


> Clean fresh snow would be relatively non conductive.


Would you take that chance? Especially after the likelihood of vaporized copper being sprayed around the area.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

joebanana said:


> Would you take that chance? Especially after the likelihood of vaporized copper being sprayed around the area.


I wouldn't but I also haven't been in that situation. And I am not Russian.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

B-Nabs said:


> I've seen a version of this video before, with English subtitles. Near the end, when his phone rings, the man from whose POV the video is shot reveals to the caller that he shat himself.


At least there was plenty of snow to clean himself up with. :whistling2:


----------

